# primeras lecciones



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

hola: nuevamente desde URUGUAY!!! Despues de un tiempo retomamos el trabajo para entrenar nuestra cabra de carga ("cabramochilera"). Comenzamos con "Colorado" un macho castrado de 3 meses, muy docil y jugeton. Estamos saliendo a caminar con toda la familia. Tiene muy buenas condiciones. Ya responde bien a mi llamado, a la orden de "alto" (stop) y "vamos" (go). Saludos


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Bienvenido! No recuerdo mucho espanol. Usted tiene una feliz familia y una cabra hermosa!


----------



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

Hola Nanno!!! yo uso Google Translator!! 
Mi nombre es Enrique y Junto a mi esposa Jackeline, tenemos en nuestro hogar una pequeÃ±a huerta y animales de granja (gallinas y conejos) y nuestra familia de cabras lecheras. Nos enamoramos de las cabras y ya van 4 aÃ±os que trabajamos con ellas como apoyo a la economÃ­a del hogar y la autosuficiencia. Gracias a Ã©ste foro, conseguÃ­ el libro de "PACK GOAT de Mielcinsky" y descubrimos lo que realmente queremos para nuestro futuro y el de mi familia. Somos pioneros en uruguay!!! AquÃ­ nos toman por locos!! Cuando salimos a pasear con nuestra cabra los niÃ±os gritan a sus padres -" mira, una oveja con cuernos!!".
Uruguay es un paÃ­s agrÃ­cola ganadero, con millones de vacas y ovejas... y pocas cabras; Ãºnicamente para leche.

"Colorado" fuÃ© elegido desde su nacimiento para ser nuestro packgoat, (cabramochilero), de padres saanem, va a tener buen cuerpo para el trabajo.
Ahora estamos paseando y que Ã©l se acostumbre a ir detrÃ¡s de nosotros.
Â¡Â¿ quÃ© puedo ofrecerle como recompensa por sus logros? maÃ­z estÃ¡ bien?
FOTO 1.- "Lucero", padre de "Colorado" ( y otros)
foto 2.- Mi hija Abigail y su cabra lechera "Consuelo"
Foto 3.- Emiliano y Jackeline con "Colorado"


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Hola Enrique y famillia-

Bien trabajo con "Colorado". Muy precioso! Por que le llaman "Colorado" si es blanco?

Para felicitarle, digale "que bueno!" No ay que dar le comida. Pero mis cabras les gustan popcorn, tortilla chips, fig newtons, y galetas para caballos.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola! Nuestras cabras amor manÃ­, trozos de manzana, puÃ±ados pequeÃ±os de granos como el maÃ­z o la avena ... lo que sea que les van a dar a comer! Usted tiene cabras muy hermosas! Me encanta el uno con grandes cuernos! Â¿QuÃ© tipo de cabra es?


----------



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

Hola Ali que gusto vovler a encontrarnos!!! tu me enviaste el libro de Mielcinsky , muuuuchas gracias!!! una gran ayuda. Yo lo traduje totalmente al espaÃ±ol y lo comparto con todo aquel que se interese en tener "cabrasmochileras", es de mucha ayuda todos sus consejos.
"Colorado" es saanem como su padre "Lucero", al nacer tenÃ¬a una raya roja en el lomo, y hoy tiene la punta de los pelos de un tono rojizo.
Ashley, un placer conocernos, Nosotros tenemos cabras lecheras y en Ã¨sta zona hay "saanem", todas blancas y el de grandes cuernos es nuestro padrillo "Lucero" de 3 aÃ±os y medio. Creemos que "Colorado" va a desarrollarse como su padre.
Pongo mÃ s fotos de nuestras cabras, "Lucero, Juanita y Consuelo.


----------



## turbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Uuuhhh?...............cool looking goats.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice goats you have there, if Colorado is your buck, his horns are fantastic.
Rocky


----------

